# 2.000 for Eugin!!!!!!!!!!



## Sparrow22

EUGIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FELICITACIONES !!!!!!!!!! YA VAS POR LOS 2.000 (LOS DOS PALITOS )!!!!!

GRACIAS POR TUS AYUDAS !!!!   
UN BESOTE.!!!!

SEGUI ASI !!!!


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡¡¡¡M U C H A S F E L I C I D A D E S !!!!!!*

*¡Gracias por ser como eres y compartirlo con nosotros!*

*¡Cada vez más cerca del los 3000!*

*   *
*(¿Para cuando el asado? Ya tengo el chimichurri, jeje)*​ 

Mei


----------



## Mita

*¡¡Wena, wenaa!!* 
(como decimos en Chile )

*¡Ya estás justito en los 2000!*
*¡¡Felicitaciones para una forera súper bacán!! ¡Que sean muchos más!*​ 
Un abrazo y dos mil aplausos,


----------



## Eugin

Pero ¡¡muchas gracias chicas!!!!  ​ 
He de reconocer, Mita, que tuve que buscar en el diccionario la palabra "*bacán*"   , pero me encantó lo que significa!!!!!
Chas gracias, chiquita!!!!! 

Mei, recién comienzo mi segundo milestone... No te olvides que "piano, piano, va lontanto", je,je! 
Cuando quieras arreglamos y te das una vuelta por Buenos Aires para ese asadito... venite ahora, así te escapás del frío en el Viejo Continente!!! 
¿Cómo es que conseguís el chimichurri?  ¿lo preparás vos misma? 

Es un placer para mí estar acá con gente tan macanuda y de la cual se puede aprender tanto!!! Soy yo la que agradezco tener la oportunidad de ser parte de esta comunidad de "freaks" por los idiomas...  !!!!!

Y, Adri, Gracias Totales, Amigaaaaaaaza, por TODO!!! 
un beso a todas!!


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades Eugin, por 2,000 interesantes preguntas y acertadas respuestas.
Muy encomiable tu constante deseo de ayudar a los demás.
Enhorabuena a una gran integrante de nuestros foros! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Eugin... me uno a las felicitaciones, gracias por la ayuda en todo momento. Siempre objetiva, certera y siempre amable. A estas alturas yo creo que más bien estás cerca de los 3000 (caray! siempre llego tarde ja ja)
En fin... 
Saludos


----------



## Alundra

ENHORABUENA EUGIN!!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## Mita

Eugin said:
			
		

> He de reconocer, Mita, que tuve que buscar en el diccionario la palabra "*bacán*"   , pero me encantó lo que significa!!!!!


La puse a propósito, porque sabía que no ibas a saber lo que significaba!  (no hay un dibujito de un diablito por acá? ) Pero es una buena palabra que quería que conocieras porque te calza muy bien. 

Saludinhos!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Eugin: Chica, amiga, querida, girlfriend, te felicito por este hito especial! Claro que lo llegas pronto, eres tan inquisitiva y curiosa! Mantente así, chica. Eres la mejor... Ayudas tanto a la gente, y eres tan amable. Eres una verdadera amiga. Congrats! Woo hoo!


----------



## fenixpollo

Eugin said:
			
		

> Es un placer para mí estar acá con gente tan macanuda y de la cual se puede aprender tanto!!! Soy yo la que agradezco tener la oportunidad de ser parte de esta comunidad de "freaks" por los idiomas...


 *¡La Macanuda eres tú, Eugin!*  ​
 *Happy Postiversary!* ​


----------



## Like an Angel

No puede ser, me perdí la joda de tu cumple, esta no me la pierdo... ya sé que casi llego para la hora de lavar los platos, pero ¿Quedó alguito por ahí para mí?  

¡¡¡FELICITACIONES MAUGE!!! Ojalá mi capocha supiera todo lo que sabe la tuya... besos miles


----------



## Frigolin

Well done Eugin! Bah... ¡Bien hecho! Che, seguí así que venís bárbaro.

Besotes (Dos mil)


----------



## Eugin

Hola Chicos!!! 
Todavía no me había tomado el tiempo de agradecerles a todos ustedes (los late comers....) por sus palabras llenas de calidez humana y de simpatía! *
*
Ya les digo, mis ganas de ayudar se nutren con sus ganas de saber/ aprender, así que, mientras más pregunten, más van a despertar mi bichito de la curiosidad que quiere saber siempre cómo traducir toooooodo!!!* 
*
Pero tampoco he de olvidarme que muuuuchos de estos posts han sido preguntas que yo también hice, por lo que estoy infinitamente agradecida a los que siempre me sacan las papas del horno, especialmente en el Foro Médico y el Foro Legal (ellos saben quiénes son... )*

En resumen, MUCHAS GRACIAS por darme la oportunidad de ayudarles y MUCHAS GRACIAS por ayudarme siempre cuando lo necesito!!!!  Son unos verdaderos "amigos virtuales"   

Un beso grandote para cada uno de Uds!!!!
*


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Ay, Eugin, qué desfasada estoy con el foro!
Muchas felicidades, y un besote.
Con cariño:
EVA.


----------



## Fernando

Jo, qué vergüenza. Yo tampoco había firmado.

Pues eso, que felicidades. Un placer corregirte, Eugin. 

Aprovecho para felicitar a Evavigil que le falta nada para los 3.000 y últimamente no nos quiere.


----------



## winnie

vivissime congratulazioni, Eugin!


----------



## Laia

uoooo...Felicidades Eugin!!


----------

